# Reverse mask?



## Adamsk12 (Jun 24, 2020)

We are picking up this little guy in two weeks and I’m so excited!
I really wanted a black sable GSD like his father, but this pup had the best temperament for our family. I’m curious to see what he might look like when he is mature. Any ideas?

Also, his breeder said he may have a reverse mask, which Ive never heard of...

Pictures from Day 1, 1 week, 1 month, 6 weeks.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

was mom black & tan?
i imagine pup will look similar to this. not the clearest photo, but it’s what google spit out.








anyone in his pedigree resemble this dog? reverse mask, patterned sable.


----------



## Adamsk12 (Jun 24, 2020)

Fodder said:


> was mom black & tan?
> i imagine pup will look similar to this. not the clearest photo, but it’s what google spit out.
> View attachment 560819
> 
> anyone in his pedigree resemble this dog? reverse mask, patterned sable.


Thanks for sharing!
His mom is a silver sable. Her line has a lot of whites as well as Black and Tans/cremes/reds.
Dads line has dark sables and blacks.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Adamsk12 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> His mom is a silver sable. Her line has a lot of whites as well as Black and Tans/cremes/reds.
> Dads line has dark sables and blacks.


in that case, i have no idea... sounds like a lot going on on moms side.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I agree, that is likely going to be a reverse mask, like one of previous shepherds.


----------



## Adamsk12 (Jun 24, 2020)

Sunsilver said:


> I agree, that is likely going to be a reverse mask, like one of previous shepherds.
> View attachment 560820


Beautiful dog!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Nice looking pup!! I'm partial to reverse masks as you can see in my avatar. I'd never heard of them either til I came here and posted Heidi's picture. She was a rescue and gets lots of attention out in public because of her coloring.
Welcome to the forum and hope you post more pictures as your puppy grows up.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Adamsk12 said:


> Beautiful dog!


 Thank you! She was a rescue, and she lived to be 14 years old.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jul 7, 2020)

beautiful pup!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans is a member of the Reverse Mask Club.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Lord vom Gleisdreieck


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Lord vom Gleisdreieck




www.pedigreedatabase.com





Not sure if the link above works, but Lord Vom Gleisdreieck was a well known GSD in Europe with a reverse mask back in the 1980s. 
That might actually be a picture of him in post # 2 above.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Squidwardp said:


> Lord Vom Gleisdreieck


Ah... reminds me of this great video... the end always makes me smile.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

As far as I can tell, the reverse mask goes back to Lord's Grandsire. Cliff mentioned that once many moons ago and I find it to be pretty accurate.






Ingo von Rudingen


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Ingo von Rudingen




www.pedigreedatabase.com





Maybe being linebred on Ex vom Riedstern set that gene in that line.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Wow! I never knew Lord was a patterned sable. I always thought he was a black and tan.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

To the OP, a cute pup, btw. He has some big feet. Six weeks old?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The video of Lord was filmed off of a T.V., thus the 1995 date. Does anyone know how old Lord was when he died?






Lord vom Gleisdreieck


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Lord vom Gleisdreieck




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I found a discussion online where it was mentioned that Lord passed at 15 years old. That video is from the 80s.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Wow! I never knew Lord was a patterned sable. I always thought he was a black and tan.


Me too!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

His last litter entered on working dog was 1995.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Me too!!
> 
> View attachment 560857


He sure wore it well!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

I have a pup who is a remote descendant. The breeder did not mention it, but it came up when I looked into the sire's lineage.


----------



## Adamsk12 (Jun 24, 2020)

Squidwardp said:


> To the OP, a cute pup, btw. He has some big feet. Six weeks old?


His sire is working line and huge! I love big dogs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Karat has a reverse mask. - First day home.


----------

